# Property Safeguards/Insurance



## gprit

Not House Insurance but one that covers leaks/blockages etc. In the past I havee used Homeserve, but just wondered if anyone has any better componies to deal with. Have searched online but its like sticking a pin in a haystack.


----------



## tardigrade

Your water company may offer this service. Check their website.


----------



## Crabtree

Most house insurance policies offer this as an add on....but make friends with local trades and they will see you right


----------



## BraveHorse

Make a search for "comparer assurance habitation". Plenty of companies offer extensive coverage for flood and water issues.


----------



## gprit

Tried House Insurance - nice 80 page document which seemed to have more exclusions than inclusions!! Looking for something that will cover not just water leaks, but drain blockages, any problems with fosse septique pipes or tree root damage! I have searched online but so time consuming to read all offerings that I osted on here for other's experiences.
Will plough on!
thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

I suppose anything is available as long as you're willing to pay for it. But I've never heard of this type of insurance here. We've had various pipe and tree root problems over the years, and DH just uses the local trades folks (who he has been dealing with for decades) and things seem to work out just fine. Lots of these guys have signs posted outside their homes with their services and phone number (usually a mobile, for obvious reasons). We've had very good luck using the trades people in the area - since if they overcharge or otherwise rip you off, you definitely "know where they live." <g> And DH's kids grew up playing with some of their kids - or with the guys who have now taken over the family business.


----------



## gprit

Yeah.....I am just trying to get what I had in the UK years ago, when the isnurance cover dealt with tree root damaged in the garden drains!


----------

